# Ruger Volquartsen mods and custom pistols info



## fasride (May 4, 2010)

I have a new Ruger Mark III 22/45 and am quiet happy with it. I ran across one of the posts on this site featuring a Ruger Volquartsen modification. So I have been to their site and the trigger accuracy kit and their custom Ruger pistols really look appealing. 

Do any of you have any of the Volquartsen mods. to your Mark II or III's? And do any of you have one of their custom pistols. I would really like to hear from someone who has some experience with either.

My other pistols are Kimber 9mm and .45 and Glock 26.

I would appreciate any info you all might have.

Jerry

South Texas


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Going with just drop-in parts o their full conversions? Look at what Clark offers too.


----------



## fasride (May 4, 2010)

*More info please*

I would consider one of their custom pistols, or mods. to my present Ruger Mark III 22/45.

I am not familiar with "Clark" that you make reference to. Please, more info on them.

Thanks,
Jerry

South Texas


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Ruger .22 Pistol Conversions by Clark Custom Guns

Parts and Services for Accurizing your S&W 41 from Clark Custom Guns

No firsthand exp w/ them but I do read a LOT of positive things about them on RimfireCentral re: their 10/22 work. 
The Vol stuff is pretty but I do think it's the brand and visual you pay a lot for with them. Kinda in the same boat. been considering a Spoofed out MK Ruger for a bit and one of the full VQ conversions is a possability. I then think how for the same $ there's the Benelli MP models and for just a bit more $ there's Pardini and Morini. Guess it depends on how serious you are and if having the creme de la creme outweighs flashy.


----------



## fasride (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the web info. I had not heard of Clark. 

I am a newly revised / old pistol shooting enthusiest. My dad was a conventional pistol shooter and when I was in highschool in the late 50's. I used to pull the big lever that pivoted the 25 yd. targets for rapid fire. 25 shooting stations, under a tin roof, all shooting .45's and almost no one wearing shooting ear protection. Those were the days.........

After about 28 years of no shooting at all, I recently decided to take it up again. I bought a Kimber
.45 and a Glock 26 (9mm) and added a Kimber 9mm. When I got over the sticker shock of store bought .45 and 9mm ammo, I opted for a Ruger Mark III 22/45. 

I have a new challenge in that my normal aiming eye (the right one), has extensive damage from glaucoma eye disease. So, I am learning to aim with my left eye. I do very well at 3 yards, and OK at 7 yards, but my shot pattern is higher on the target as I increase my distance. Example: at 3 yards i have a 10 shot 1/2" size group. At 7 yards, using the same aim point, the group is 1 1/2", but is about 3" higher than the first. At 15 yards, same aim point, the group spreads to about 5" and is at least 6" higher than the first one. At this point, I am having a lot of difficulty keeping focus on my front sight. (I still have factory sights).

I have a Hi-Viz front sight ordered and am hopeing that will help in my aiming. Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

You may want to consider an optical sight, either a low power scope or a red dot. There are lots of choices. I put an Ultradot L/T on my MK II 678GC. It is a mini red dot holosight. It works well, but may not be the best thing for bullseye. Adjustments to point of impact aren’t as simple as with some of the red dot sights used by the top bullseye shooters.


----------



## fasride (May 4, 2010)

Good suggestions. I looked at a red dot type sight in a local gun store this morning, in fact. It might work very well. 

At this point, I am still checking around to see what kind of competition is available in my area. I don't want to get to radical with my pistols until I know what venue I will be shooting in. 

My last shooting was done in IHMSA big bore pistols. That was 28 years ago and I still had good eyesight. There is a group that shoots about 50 miles from me. They shoot an event called "steel challenge". It looks like in their rimfire class, there are two divisions....one for steel sights and one for optical sights. So, a red dot or similar aiming device might be welcome. They are timed events and you have to shoot 5 plates, each mounted on a seperate stand. The plates are spread out in an arc. You shoot until you hit the 1st. plate and then go to the next designated one. I am not sure how hard it would be to be able to quickly find the next plate with an optical sight. Guess, I would just have to try one to find out. 

I am just happy to be shooting again. I really did not know if I could, or not, but I found out that I can. Really good feeling. 

Thanks again for your response.

Jerry


----------

